
The Quietest Place on Earth - Orfield Labs - luccastera
http://audiojunkies.com/blog/902/the-quietest-place-on-earth-orfield-labs
======
wallflower
"Above all was the sense of hearing acute. I heard all things in the heaven
and in the earth. I heard many things in hell." "The Tell-Tale Heart", Edgar
Allen Poe

"He said they have an ongoing bet for a case of beer regarding the chamber. If
someone can last 45 minutes in there by themselves with the lights off, then
they get a case of beer. If I remember correctly no one has been able to make
it past a half-hour yet.

Basically with such a lack of sound the body and mind start freaking out.
Imagine your heart beat being the loudest thing in the room. He can go into
much more detail than I, but I found that extremely interesting."

See also: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isolation_tank>

